# Substitute for Ariens L3



## RLange (Sep 13, 2018)

Is there another gear oil that I can use besides the L3 oil?
Thanks


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

RLange said:


> Is there another gear oil that I can use besides the L3 oil?
> Thanks





https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...j-pXM9jgF3clQF5d0KIq9ep_SnJ8wnihoCx3YQAvD_BwE


----------



## RLange (Sep 13, 2018)

That was the last thing I would have expected to be a substitute.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Yup, "00" grease.

.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

My impeller shaft seal leaked after 2 years from new with LR3 lubricant. Dealer replaced all 3 seals and used LR3 again. After another 2 years the impeller seal is leaking again. 

I replaced the seal in the spring and I am using Motorcraft Synthetic gear oil 75W-140 (GL5 spec). Ariens says not to use grease because it throws off the gears. The GL5 gear oil in general has sulfer to combat wear which can oxidise at high temperatures and cause gear/bearing damage. But my gearbox does not get hot at all so I think that it will be ok.

Most gearboxes with grease last a very long time without leaking, so 00 grease may be a good alternative. But I use a bit of oil with the grease on old gearboxes.

Good luck.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

John Deere Corn Head Grease, is another alternative. Its similar to The 00 grease above. I've used it In Mantis Tiller gear boxes, with no problems.


----------

